# Posenrute für Bach



## Fattony (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute 

Zuerst zu meinem Gewässer:

Die "Url" ist zum Teil dicht verwachsen und stellenweise steil abfallend, dadurch ist es nicht immer leicht hier zu fischen.
Fließgeschwindigkeit: leicht - mittel
Fischbestand: Karpfen, Hecht, Forelle, Weißfische

Ich brauche Rute;Rolle;Schnur für das Posenangeln..

Watstiefel werden auch noch besorgt..

Auf der Rolle muss nicht soviel Schnur sein, oder ? Bzw. ich frag mich immer warum ich 300m 0,20 raufknallen sollen wenn ich nur 50m maximal brauche ?

Viele dumme Fragen, ich weiß..

Hoffe trotzdem dass ihr mir helfen könnt..

Preisbudget: So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich..

Hoffe das klappt nun mit den Fotos ..

Mfg 

f.Tony


----------



## Fattony (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Ja, ich hab die SuFu benützt.. aber jedesmal wenn ich da "Posenrute" "Bach" reinhämmere .. kommen da Matchruten mit 3,90 + Länge..   Und das ist indiskutabel für den kleinen, wenn auch schönen, Bach ;-)


----------



## smithie (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Wenn Du Posenfischen willst, wird die Pose abtreiben.
D.h. eine möglichst lange Rute hilft Dir, den Schnurbogen zu kontrollieren und den Anhieb setzen zu können.

Wenn Du außerdem noch sagst, das Ufer ist ab und an steil, ist eine längere Rute auch sinnvoll.

Wie viel Platz hast Du am Ufer? Wenn alles bewachsen und zugewuchert ist, musst Du die Länge der Rute entsprechend wählen. 
Zu lang + wenig Platz = wenig Freude am Fischen

Willst Du auf Alle genannten Fischarten angeln?
Falls ja, würde ich mind. 2 Ruten kaufen und dann ist die 3,9iger Matchrute auch gar nicht mehr so indiskutabel...
Außer Du willst mit einer Karpfen- resp. Hechtrute Rotaugen fangen 

Zur Rolle: eine 2000er bis 3000er Rolle sollte reichen.


----------



## Simp (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Hi! Monofile Schnur ist günstig und voll machen sollte man die Rolle schon! Wenn du mit geflochtener fischen möchtest kannst du monofile Füllschnur verwenden und dann mit 100-150 Meter geflochtener auffüllen.
Für deinen tollen Fluss/Bach würde ich wohl, sofern es auf Forellen gehen soll, auf 0,20er Mono zurückgreifen. Als Pose einfach nur nen mittleren Piloten (aus dem Forellenbereich) oder ne kleine Wasserkugel, die gut gefüllt wird. 10er Haken mit Rot-/Mistwurm und los gehts!
Rute und Rolle sind da Nebensache, hauptsache die Rute ist nicht zu Steif und zu lang :m

PS. diese Emfehlung gilt für die Forellenpirsch


----------



## patricka1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*



Fattony schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab die SuFu benützt.. aber jedesmal wenn ich da "Posenrute" "Bach" reinhämmere .. kommen da Matchruten mit 3,90 + Länge.. Und das ist indiskutabel für den kleinen, wenn auch schönen, Bach ;-)


 

Wieso indiskutabel wenn ich fragen darf? 
Ich wohne als Bsp. an der Nidder und die ist im wesentlichen noch schmaler wenn ich mir deine Bilder betrachte, ich angele hier überwiegend mit 4,2m, 3,9m und einer 6m Rute! So kannst ich die Pose an allen Punkten der Breite ablegen ohne das Sie sofort ins Kraut wandert wenn Sie läuft! Ich finde es mit der 3,9m schon eine Qual daher bin ich jetzt auf die 6m umgestiegen und hab wesentlich weniger Action...

PS: auch sehr bewachsenes Ufer


----------



## murmeli1965 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Hi Patrick,
hier geht es wohl ums Watangeln, kein Uferfischen.
Sonst bräuchte er keine Wathose.
Mit einer 6 m Rute in der Nidder wäre auch nichts für dich.
Ich würde eine Spinnrute mit 3 m und einem WG bis 30 g nehmen, da kommt man mit Pose sehr gut zurecht.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

... und genau DA liegt der Hase im Pfeffer...  Posenruten sind klassischerweise Matchruten, die - ebenfalls klassischerweise - etwas länger sind und damit die Möglichkeiten an Deinem Bächlein einschränken!
Mit was für Rutenlängen kannst Du denn da "arbeiten"? Was soll Dein Zielfisch sein? Weissfisch und Forelle? Hecht und Karpfen??
Zäum doch mal den Gaul von achern auf... Aktion des Blanks: eher parabolisch als semiparabolisch oder progressiv. So scheiden klassischer Spinnruten schon mal aus, obwohl von der Länge her was passendes dabei ist.
Karpfenruten passen von der Aktion her, sind aber - wie Mätschn auch - m. E. zu lang.
Vom WG her reichen für Weissfisch&Forelle max. 40 g locker aus, für die anderen gerne auch mal auf 60 g erhöht. Länge: kürzer als 2,40 m geht kaum
http://www.gerlinger.de/Allroundrut...round_40_2579240_Laenge_2_40m_WG_20_40g/39040
http://www.gerlinger.de/Allroundrut...round_60_2581240_Laenge_2_40m_WG_30_60g/39045
Bäng - die Rute! (Oder besser: ein Modell, das ich persönlich nach den Bildern her ins Auge fassen würde).

Als Rolle passt ziemlich viel - eine kleine Freilaufrolle mit Pi mal 100 m 0,30 mm Schnurfassung deckt für die leichte Rute alles ab, eine Nummer größer für die "schwerere" Rute. Von Cormoran-FLR bin ich komplett geheilt, von Okuma und "Derivaten" recht angetan. Dito Abu, Spro und einiges anderes.
Bsp:
http://www.gerlinger.de/Freilaufrollen/890/Okuma_Rolle_Epix_V2_Baitfeeder_EPX_30/76356

Schnur... Scheiden sich bestimmt wieder die Geister  Persönlich würde ich zwischen Stroft GTM, Platil Souverän, DAM Tectan Premium Plus landen...


----------



## patricka1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Hei Murmeli,

also ich komm mit der 6m gut zurecht aber 3m Spinn hatte ich zuerst und hier bin ich stets im Gestrüpp gelandet, aber ich bin auch eher der Ansitzangler! Das stete raus rein raus rein hab ich abgelegt und bin zur Gemütlichkeit übergelaufen!

Von daher! Bin ja auch relativ neu im Sport und teste mich noch durch!


----------



## wobbler68 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Hallo

Ich selbst habe fürs angeln am Bach verschiedene  Ruten .Meist zwischen 20-40 gr. Wurfgewicht und 2,40 -3,60 m lang.
Eins haben sie aber alle gemeinsam es sind Teleruten.Sind schnell zusammengeschoben, um dann gefahrlos durch Büsche/Unterholz  zu kommen.:q
Da ist kürzer oft besser.Eine Zweiteilige 1,25m(2,4m) ,eine Tele 50-70 cm(2,4-3,6m)

Auch bin ich seit ü 30 Jahren am Angeln ,da hat Mann schon mal 30-40 verschiedene Angeln meist etwas älter ,aber zum austauschen/verkaufen zu schade.Da wird höchstens mal eine in "Gute Hände" verschenkt.



Als Schnur habe ich diese hier 
http://www.stipper-shop.de/assets/s...0000096f90920156/00000096fc07e201f/index.html

Ist zwar recht hart ,aber unglaublich haltbar/abriebfest. Als 25er mit einer Tragkraft über 7 kg bekommt man auch so manchen Hänger wieder gelöst.#6

Auf den Rollen sind meist zwischen 120-180 m 25er mono .Das ist mehr als ausreichend. Aber sie sollte schon einen Fisch schnell genug von Hindernissen wegbekommen(Büsche im Wasser usw.).
In einem Bach ist oft nicht der Raum um einen langen Drill an feinem Angelgerät (was Spaß macht)hinzulegen.

*Noch mal in Kürze:*

Rute um +- 2,70m 
20-40 gr. Wurfgewicht Forelle
40-80 gr.  Für Hecht,Karpfen und Aal

Rolle/Schnur
120-180 m 25/30 er Mono je nach Fischart


Mfg
Alex


----------



## Fattony (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Okay okay, das ist schon mal was 

Hmm Tele oder Steck .. Der Tipp das man die Rute schnell zusammenschieben kann und durchs Gestrüpp geht ist schon einmal gut 

Die Okuma Epix V2 , brauch ich denn den Freilauf ? Sicher nicht schlecht zu haben, wenn ich zb. mal die Rute als leichte Grundrute missbrauche .. Da benütz ich aber auch normalerweise meinen Picker..

Hätte auch 2 kleine Hyperloops daheim, müssten eig. auch reichen? Oder?

Zielfisch: Weißfisch und Forelle.. Auf Hecht etc. möcht ich nicht gehen.. 

Wie wird gefischt? Vom Ufer u. mit der Wathose.. 

Das Revier is teils begehbar, teils nicht .. und ich warte bei den nicht begehbaren Gebieten die eine oder andere Überraschung, weil da noch nicht oft wer war ...


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

@ Toni:
Ich hab zum Ansitzen mit Pose oder auf Grund gerne eine kleine Freilaufrolle. Braucht man nicht unbedingt, aber um mal eben schnell Schnur zu lassen ohne am Bügel oder der Bremse zu spielen, hilfts ungemein. Auch bei schnellen Bissen muss man dann nicht gleich ins Wasser  Für Picker/Feeder, wo ich quasi mit der Hand an der Angel sitze, brauche ich diesen jedoch nicht.


----------



## Mac69 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Nabend ,

befische auch nen ähnlichen "Bach".
Forellen sind dort zwar nicht zu Hause dafür sehr gute Döbel......
Ich benutze in der Regel Matchruten zwischen 12+15 Fuss
oder auch englische Ruten ähnlicher Machart zb. ne Avon etc.in 10-11 Fuss(3-3,30).Das ganze gerne mit ner Centerpin (unereicht bei so nem Gewässer-kann ich dir aber so nicht empfehlen da teuer und nicht ganz so einfach) oder halt Stationärollen kleiner bzw. mittler Bauart.
Wie schon angesprochen ne Matchrute ist für so nen Gewässer ziemlich passend-(Köderführung wie auch Aktion).
Von Teleruten besonders von kurzen kann ich dir nur abraten-klar ist der Transport einfach aber da hört es auch schon mit auf.
Fangen kannst du natürlich mit Steck genauso wie mit Teleruten-allerdings ist das Handling ,Aktion Drill etc. was völlig anderes.
Meiner Meinung brauchst du auf jeden fall mindestens 2 Ruten...eine leichte/mittlere.Ich kann dir nur empfehlen eine Rute mit parabolischer Aktion die bei Belastung "bissle" Rückrat hat einzusetzen-dann ist auch nen mittlerer Karpfen kein Thema.

gruss

Mac


----------



## thanatos (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

sieht gut aus der Bach,Sechsmeterrute ist schon ok,Centrepin ist
auch nicht schlecht aber eben ein Ding für sich,je teurer desto nervöser.
Nun trete ich mal ner anderen Liega auf den Schlips,hab vergangene
Woche ne Baitcastrolle ausprobiert,ne ABU Black Max,zum leichten
Spinnfische taugt sie nix,aber für deine Zwecke würde ich sie als
optimal empfinden,kostet unter 50€ und ist besser als ´n Freerunner
zu händeln


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

An solchen Flüßchen fische ich vorzugsweise Ruten vom Typ "Avon", nicht zu leicht, also mit Testkurven zwischen einem und anderthalb Pfund Testkurve. Mit Längen zwischen knapp drei und dreieinhalb Metern komme ich dabei am besten klar. Nur wenn es wenig Bäume, aber einen hohen Uferbewuchs gibt, greife ich lieber zu Specialistruten mit 12 Fuss. Je länger die Rute, desto sperriger wird sie, je kürzer, desto schlechter lassen sich treibende Montagen führen.

Mir ist dabei wichtig, dass ich mit ganz kleinem Gerödel unterwegs sein kann und das das Wenige aber maximal vielfältig einsetzbar ist. So will ich, bei Bedarf, schnell die Posenmontage gegen eine Grundmontage wechseln können und dabei eine Rute führen, die beidem gleichermaßen gerecht werden kann. Eine Rute mit Gewindeendring kann das nach meinem Dafürhalten am besten. Bei mir bestimmt mehr der Zielfisch die Ausrüstung, denn die Wunschmethode.

Dazu benütze ich neben der Centrpin sehr gerne die Kapselrolle, mit der es sich zweifellos bequemer wirft, als mit der Pin. Trotzdem gestattet sie eine Einhandbedienung, bei der die normale Stationärrolle nie mithalten kann. Zudem ist durch die Kapsel alles schön geschlossen und Grünzeug hat viel weniger Gelegenheit sich im Zeug zu fangen.

Die Schnüre nehme ich mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so fein. Erstens weil es die Fische im Fluß eh nicht stört und weil es zweitens eine Sicherheitsreserve darstellt, wenn sich mal ein Bonus-Fisch erbarmt und/oder man an "wilden Stellen" einfach nur kompromisslos gegenhalten muss. Schön geschmeidige Schnüre zwischen 0.22 und 0.28 mm sind ideal. Wobei ich meine Rollen durchgehend fülle. Das macht das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett und mir gefällt es so.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Sehe es genauso wie Andal. Dafür habe ich immernoch die alte Hardy Avon im Keller. 
Ich benutze da ebenfalls eine Kapselrolle, leider gibt es die Krak 400 oder Contact400 nicht mehr. 

Alternativ gehen auch sogenannte Ledger Ruten, sind zwar Swingspitz Ruten, da die Swingspitze jedoch mittels Gewinde eingeschraubt wird, kann man die auch einfach weglassen.

Wenn dann mal auf Grund gefischt werden soll, kann die Schwingspitze immer noch angeschraubt werden.


----------



## Mac69 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Hi,

hach mir wird ganz warm ums Herz.....ich bin nicht alleine :vik:


OT aber wie ich finde zum schmunzel:
sitzt nen Mac in der Pampas mit ner alten Swing Tip Rute kommen 2 coole "Carphunter" vorbei-sitzen Stck weiter mit 3 Ibs Ruten und Big Pit Rollen -werfen 25m in nem 50m breiten behäbigen Flüsschen aus-Blei hatte geschätzte 160g
Ey Opa...( ich bin 43!!:r) du must dir mal ne neue Rute kaufen deine Spitze hats zerlegt.........
Ey wir sitzen seid 2 Tagen -hier gibts keine Karpfen netmal kleine......Drecksfluss.......

Tip zuckt-Anhieb-Drill-Hurra 11pfd Karpfen...
Ey kleiner .....schaut Opa genau zu und lernt......:q

Manchmal ist Leben gerecht......

Mac der auch ein wenig von moderner Murmelangelei versteht.


----------



## Fattony (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Diese "Avon" Ruten sehen ja ziemlich interessant aus.

Hättet ihr da eine "preiswerte" Kaufempfehlung ?
Eventuell inkl. Rolle ?

Ja, der Bach macht mir Spaß.. Nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein.. Und irgendwie ist mir ein Fließgewässer immer lieber als ein See..

Mfg

Tony


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Zum Beispiel die Shakespeare Mach 1 XT Specialist. Dazu eine Kapselrolle... bei Ebay geistern immer wieder Fangmaschinen und deren Nachfolger (Quick CTE 135) für ordentliche Tarife herum.


----------



## Ebiso (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Du kannst auch mit einer matchrute ca. 3,70 oder länger mit waggler angeln wäre auch keine schlechte idee |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Posenrute für Bach*

Natürlich kann man das auch machen. Aber der Waggler ist an den meisten Fließgewässern hoffnungslos überfordert und man schränkt sich in den möglichen Methoden doch sehr stark ein!


----------

